# 1600 Spiele nativ für Linux verfügbar



## SKPC (7. November 2015)

*1600 Spiele nativ für Linux verfügbar*

In einigen Tagen werden die Steam Machines offiziell erscheinen (10. November), welche Valves Debian basiertes Betriebssystem SteamOS nutzen werden.
In den letzten 3 Jahren hat Valve viel zu den OpenSource-Grafik-Stacks und anderen Teilen von Linux beigetragen.
Seit dieser Woche sind mehr als 1600 Spiele nativ (unter Steam) für Linux/SteamOS verfügbar. (Im März dieses Jahres waren es 1000 Spiele, somit kommen jeden Monat ca. 70 Spiele für Linux heraus).
Quelle:
Steam Search


----------



## RawMangoJuli (7. November 2015)

*AW: 1600 Spiele nativ für Linux verfügbar*

Hauptsache Vulkan wird gut angenommen


----------



## iGameKudan (7. November 2015)

*AW: 1600 Spiele nativ für Linux verfügbar*

Wovon die allermeisten Spiele allerdings nur Indiespiele oder schlicht crap sind. 
Nicht dass ich was gegen Linux als Spiele-OS hätte, aber um Verbreitung zu finden müssten da auch mal bekannte und/oder AAA-Spiele drauf laufen..


----------



## turbosnake (7. November 2015)

*AW: 1600 Spiele nativ für Linux verfügbar*

Witcher 2, Bioshock Infinite, Pillars of Eternity, Wasteland 2, Dreamfall Chapters, Civ 5, Civ Beyond Earth, undAlien Isolation sind also keine bekannten und/oder AAA Titel?


----------



## fipS09 (7. November 2015)

*AW: 1600 Spiele nativ für Linux verfügbar*

Solange auch nur ein aktueller AAA Titel fehlt ist Linux, zumindest für mich, (leider) keine Alternative.


----------



## Locuza (7. November 2015)

*AW: 1600 Spiele nativ für Linux verfügbar*

Laufen teils mit schlechter Performance/Bildqualität/Stabilität und was einem sonst noch so einfällt, z.B. läuft bisher nur exklusiv auf einem Vendor, weil die anderen Treiber noch nicht so weit sind. 
SteamOS bzw. die Linuxbibliothek ist gerade in der Form nicht zum spielen zu gebrauchen. 
Nicht für die Allgemeinheit. 

Vulkan ist die einzige Säule, die das ganze wirklich stützen kann, aber die API muss noch veröffentlicht werden und Spiele damit umgesetzt.


----------



## turbosnake (7. November 2015)

*AW: 1600 Spiele nativ für Linux verfügbar*



fipS09 schrieb:


> Solange auch nur ein aktueller AAA Titel fehlt ist Linux, zumindest für mich, (leider) keine Alternative.


Also ist Windows auch keine, da es dort auch nicht alle AAA Titel gibt.


----------



## fipS09 (7. November 2015)

*AW: 1600 Spiele nativ für Linux verfügbar*

Welcher aktuelle fehlt mir denn?


----------



## iGameKudan (7. November 2015)

*AW: 1600 Spiele nativ für Linux verfügbar*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Witcher 2, Bioshock Infinite, Pillars of Eternity, Wasteland 2, Dreamfall Chapters, Civ 5, Civ Beyond Earth, undAlien Isolation sind also keine bekannten und/oder AAA Titel?


Alt, spielt aktuell keine nennenswerte Rolle mehr, ok, spielt keine Rolle, spielt keine Rolle, ok, ok, ok.

Zumal die Linux-Umsetzungen oft extrem schlecht laufen, besonders mit AMD-GPUs... Und mit AAA-Titeln meinte ich eher sowas wie BF4, BF:H, GTA V, BO III, Anno 2205, Fallout 4. 
Halt die Titel die die Masse spielt und nicht die Spiele, die zwar sicherlich gut sind, aber trotzdem nur von ein paar Leuten gespielt werden.


----------



## turbosnake (7. November 2015)

*AW: 1600 Spiele nativ für Linux verfügbar*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Alt, spielt aktuell keine nennenswerte Rolle mehr, ok, spielt keine Rolle, spielt keine Rolle, ok, ok, ok.


Ich würde nicht sagen das WL 2 keine Rolle spielt


> Und mit AAA-Titeln meinte ich eher sowas wie BF4, BF:H, GTA V, BO III, Anno 2205, Fallout 4.
> Halt die Titel die die Masse spielt und nicht die Spiele, die zwar sicherlich gut sind, aber trotzdem nur von ein paar Leuten gespielt werden.


Du schriebst auch bekannt, deswegen ist Dreamfall Chapters drin. Das ist es auf Grund seiner beiden Vorgänger ganz bestimmt.
Und zu GTA V saag ich: Spielt keine Rolle mehr, das ist zu alt.



fipS09 schrieb:


> Welcher aktuelle fehlt mir denn?


Alles was nur auf den Konsolen rauskommt, aber da habe ich außer bei der Wii U keinen Überblick.


----------



## SKPC (7. November 2015)

*AW: 1600 Spiele nativ für Linux verfügbar*

AAA-Titel sind auch die TW Spiele und Attila und Total War: Warhammer sind für Linux angekündigt. The Witcher 3 kann auch für Linux kommen (Witcher 1 u. 2 sind ja bereits für Linux verfügbar), Anno 2205 bei einer bestimmten Anzahl an Spielern (was mit den Steam Machines erreicht werden könnte) etc. Die Grafiktreiber werden immer besser (Ich empfehle für alle AMD- und nVidia (außer Maxwell) Nutzer den freien Mesatreiber, außer wenn OpenGL 4.2(+) gebraucht wird), auch die Performance wächst, ich hoffe, dass AMDs Crimson Update Performanceverbesserungen gerade bei OpenGL bringen wird (Tesselation-Verbesserungen gerne auch für DX11).


----------



## DKK007 (7. November 2015)

*AW: 1600 Spiele nativ für Linux verfügbar*

Bin auch gespannt, was sich bei AMD mit dem Treiber tut.

Bei Heise wurden letztens mal ein paar Benches mit den jeweiligen freien und unfreien Treibern und Karten von mehreren Generationen gemacht. Da hatte die die 380 noch probleme mit dem Freien Treiber. Maxwell lief mit dem Freien Treiber gar nicht richtig, da Nvidia da ein paar "Schutzfunktionen" in die GPU eingebaut hat.

Test: Grafikkarten zum Spielen unter Linux | c't


----------



## Steckdosenleiste (8. November 2015)

*AW: 1600 Spiele nativ für Linux verfügbar*

Ich kann mir heute, jetzt und auch auf längere Zeit blickend nicht vorstellen, inwiefern Linux zum spielen sinnvoll wäre.
Hersteller und Spieleentwickler fokussieren sich auf Windows.

Niemand sagt "Ja, ich habe eine 980 und einen 4790k und nutze Ubuntu zum spielen".

Es ist schön und gut wenn es langsam in die Richtung geht, aber wenn schon - welchen Mehrwert hätte es im Endeffekt?
Wäre Windows an sich nicht die praktikablere Lösung, mal abgesehen davon das ein sehr hoher Großteil der PC-Nutzer auf dieses Betriebssystem setzt?
Inwiefern wurde Anfangs gedacht "Mensch, Linux eignet sich doch super fürs Gaming"?

Es gäbe sicherlich Gründe wie "Ich bin mit Linux besser vertraut und setze auch auf Linux" oder ähnliches, was dafür sprechen würde.

Das kümmert Rockstar Games, Ubisoft, EA und jeden anderen Spieleentwickler/Publisher relativ wenig.

Am Ende möchte ich die ganze Sache aber doch nicht verfluchen.
Es wird interessant werden wohin diese Sache geht - immerhin hat Valve jetzt einen Schritt diesbezüglich gewagt.


----------



## HisN (8. November 2015)

*AW: 1600 Spiele nativ für Linux verfügbar*

Ich begrüße ja die Entwicklung, aber solange der Leistungsunterschied noch so eklatant ist (manchmal) ist es keine Alternative.

Beispiel Shadow of Mordor
http://abload.de/img/shadowofmordor_2015_0p0jcy.jpg
http://abload.de/img/bildschirmfotovom20153bo0v.png

Falls man es an den FPS nicht erkennt, das mit OSD ist Windows.


----------



## SKPC (8. November 2015)

*AW: 1600 Spiele nativ für Linux verfügbar*



HisN schrieb:


> Ich begrüße ja die Entwicklung, aber solange der Leistungsunterschied noch so eklatant ist (manchmal) ist es keine Alternative.
> 
> Beispiel Shadow of Mordor
> http://abload.de/img/shadowofmordor_2015_0p0jcy.jpg
> ...



Kommt aber auch ein wenig auf die Portierung/die genutzen Technologien an, es gibt Ports, bei denen der Linux Port besser als das Windows Original ist. Aber dennoch müssen alle Hersteller (AMD, intel, nVidia) ihre OpenGL-Treiber deutlich verbessern um in allen Spielen eine ähnliche Performance unter Linux bieten zu können (Windows Performance +- 5%).


----------



## Stern1710 (8. November 2015)

*AW: 1600 Spiele nativ für Linux verfügbar*

Ich bezweifle nicht, dass die Ports für Linux schlecht sein müssen, nur sind es leider aktuell sehr viele, welche unter eine schlechteren Performance leiden.


----------



## flotus1 (8. November 2015)

*AW: 1600 Spiele nativ für Linux verfügbar*

Man muss sich doch nur mal die Marktanteile der Betriebssysteme im Desktop-Bereich vor Augen halten:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usage_share_of_operating_systems#Desktop_and_laptop_computers

Weniger als 2% Linux-basierte Betriebssysteme. Dass die Portierung eines Spieles auf Linux oder die Entwicklung von Treibern somit betriebswirtschaftlich keinen Sinn macht ist klar. Zumindest Kurz- und Mittelfristig. Und welches Unternehmen kann es sich heute noch leisten Investitionen zu tätigen die sich velleicht erst in 10 Jahren auszahlen. Oder auch nicht.
Ich sehe das so: Das richtige Werkzeg für die jeweilige Aufgabe. Ich benutze ja auch keinen Schraubenzieher um ein Loch zu bohren, selbst wenn das auch _irgendwie_ gehen würde. Im HPC-Bereich beispielsweise ist das Verhältnis genau umgekehrt.


----------



## 2fastHunter (8. November 2015)

*AW: 1600 Spiele nativ für Linux verfügbar*

Keine Ahnung, wieso immer so auf den "AAA" - Titeln rumgeritten wird. Ich spiele schon lange keine "AAA" mehr, da ich keine Lust habe, 50,- bis 60,- € für 10h Spielzeit auszugeben und ich fürs Raubkopieren zu alt und zu anständig geworden bin. Indies haben in der Regel ein deutlich besseres Preis-leistungs-Verhalten, meist keine DRM und sind auch nicht mit DLCs vollgestopft. Und Spiele wie Civ5 sind nicht irrelevant. Ich spiele Civ5 z.B. noch sehr gern im Multiplayer. Und da es bisher keinen Nachfolger gibt, ist der fünfte Teil immernoch der aktuelle.

Auch das Gejammere von wegen "läuft nicht in jeder Linux-Umgebung" ist Käse. Im Steam steht eindeutig unter welcher Konfiguration das Spiel läuft. Wer kein SteamOS nutzen möchte, kann sich sein Linux analog zu den Vorgaben basteln. Und nur mal nebenbei wurde hier lediglich von den nativen Spielen gesprochen (in der AAA-Liste fehlt übrigens Ark  ). Es gibt ausreichend Klassiker oder aktuelle Tietl, die problemlos im Emu rennen (World of Tanks z.B. oder World of Warcraft).

"Das richtige Werkzeg für die jeweilige Aufgabe."

Nach der Aussage müsstest Du auf einer Konsole spielen ;P


----------



## SKPC (8. November 2015)

*AW: 1600 Spiele nativ für Linux verfügbar*



flotus1 schrieb:


> Weniger als 2% Linux-basierte Betriebssysteme. Dass die Portierung eines Spieles auf Linux oder die Entwicklung von Treibern somit betriebswirtschaftlich keinen Sinn macht ist klar. Zumindest Kurz- und Mittelfristig. Und welches Unternehmen kann es sich heute noch leisten Investitionen zu tätigen die sich velleicht erst in 10 Jahren auszahlen. Oder auch nicht.


AMD/intel stellen Dokumentationen (+ Entwickler) bereit, damit (freie) Entwickler freie Treiber entwickeln können, wenn sich die Treiberentwicklung für Linux nicht lohnt, frage ich mich warum nVidia nicht ebenfalls entsprechende Dokumentationen bereitstellt (auch für die neuesten GPUs).


----------



## tandel (8. November 2015)

*AW: 1600 Spiele nativ für Linux verfügbar*



2fastHunter schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, wieso immer so auf den "AAA" - Titeln rumgeritten wird. Ich spiele schon lange keine "AAA" mehr, da ich keine Lust habe, 50,- bis 60,- € für 10h Spielzeit auszugeben und ich fürs Raubkopieren zu alt und zu anständig geworden bin. Indies haben in der Regel ein deutlich besseres Preis-leistungs-Verhalten, meist keine DRM und sind auch nicht mit DLCs vollgestopft. Und Spiele wie Civ5 sind nicht irrelevant. Ich spiele Civ5 z.B. noch sehr gern im Multiplayer. Und da es bisher keinen Nachfolger gibt, ist der fünfte Teil immernoch der aktuelle.
> 
> Auch das Gejammere von wegen "läuft nicht in jeder Linux-Umgebung" ist Käse. Im Steam steht eindeutig unter welcher Konfiguration das Spiel läuft. Wer kein SteamOS nutzen möchte, kann sich sein Linux analog zu den Vorgaben basteln. Und nur mal nebenbei wurde hier lediglich von den nativen Spielen gesprochen (in der AAA-Liste fehlt übrigens Ark  ). Es gibt ausreichend Klassiker oder aktuelle Tietl, die problemlos im Emu rennen (World of Tanks z.B. oder World of Warcraft).
> 
> ...



Wer zahlt denn 50-60€ für AAA Titel? Für GTA V habe ich zum Release 38€ (amazon.fr) und für Fallout 4 sogar nur 27€ (otto.de Neukunde) bezahlt, Sales und autorisierte Keyshops gibt es ja auch noch.
Warum auf Spiele verzichten, die man gerne mag?

Ist mir doch egal, ob das ein sog. "AAA" oder Indietitel ist, ich besorge mir die Plattform, die meine gewünschten Spiele unterstützt. Das ist nun mal aktuell Windows. Wenn die Verfügbarkeit unter SteamOS/Linux auf dem Niveau von Windows ist, werde ich über einen Wechsel mal nachdenken.
Dass SteamOS kostenlos ist und man für Windows zahlen muss, das ist mir vollkommen egal, denn das fällt wirklich nicht ins Gewicht.


----------



## SKPC (8. November 2015)

*AW: 1600 Spiele nativ für Linux verfügbar*



tandel schrieb:


> Wer zahlt denn 50-60€ für AAA Titel? Für GTA V habe ich zum Release 38€ (amazon.fr) und für Fallout 4 sogar nur 27€ (otto.de Neukunde) bezahlt, Sales und autorisierte Keyshops gibt es ja auch noch.
> Warum auf Spiele verzichten, die man gerne mag?
> 
> Ist mir doch egal, ob das ein sog. "AAA" oder Indietitel ist, ich besorge mir die Plattform, die meine gewünschten Spiele unterstützt. Das ist nun mal aktuell Windows. Wenn die Verfügbarkeit unter SteamOS/Linux auf dem Niveau von Windows ist, werde ich über einen Wechsel mal nachdenken.
> Dass SteamOS kostenlos ist und man für Windows zahlen muss, das ist mir vollkommen egal, denn das fällt wirklich nicht ins Gewicht.



Man bekommt ja eine Windows 7 Lizenz  (+ kostenloses Update auf Windows 10) für 30€.
Dennoch gibt es nichtnur diese nativen Spiele unter Linux, mit wine kann man in 99% der Fälle DX9 Spiele spielen, an DX10/11 wird (seit kurzem) gearbeitet, DX12 soll begonnen werden, wenn Vulkan erscheint.


----------



## Locuza (8. November 2015)

*AW: 1600 Spiele nativ für Linux verfügbar*

Also in 5-10 Jahren kann man dann auf Linux mehrheitlich das spielen, was man gerade auf Windows kann, in schlechterer Qualität versteht sich?


----------



## SKPC (8. November 2015)

*AW: 1600 Spiele nativ für Linux verfügbar*



Locuza schrieb:


> Also in 5-10 Jahren kann man dann auf Linux mehrheitlich das spielen, was man gerade auf Windows kann, in schlechterer Qualität versteht sich?



In gleicher Qualität, bei Ports wie in wine. Bei Ports auch in kürzerer Zeit.


----------



## Locuza (8. November 2015)

*AW: 1600 Spiele nativ für Linux verfügbar*

Wine ist also 100% stabil, 100% Bildidentisch, mit 100% Performance?


----------



## SKPC (8. November 2015)

*AW: 1600 Spiele nativ für Linux verfügbar*



Locuza schrieb:


> Wine ist also 100% stabil, 100% Bildidentisch, mit 100% Performance?



Bei den Spielen welche ich bisher testen konnte stabil: ja, bildidentisch: ja, Performance: nein, aber nicht so schlimm da ich keine 1000 fps benötige, wenn ich nur einen 60fps Monitor habe.
Übrigens: Es liegt nicht an der Leistung das jetzt erst an DX11 gearbeitet wird, sondern an der Tatsache, dass DX11 lange Zeit nicht so oft genutzt wurde, wie DX9.


----------



## 2fastHunter (8. November 2015)

*AW: 1600 Spiele nativ für Linux verfügbar*



SKPC schrieb:


> Übrigens: Es liegt nicht an der Leistung das jetzt erst an DX11 gearbeitet wird, sondern an der Tatsache, dass DX11 lange Zeit nicht so oft genutzt wurde, wie DX9.


Und am Close Source...


tandel schrieb:


> Dass SteamOS kostenlos ist und man für Windows zahlen muss, das ist mir vollkommen egal, denn das fällt wirklich nicht ins Gewicht.


Nicht ins Gewicht stimmt nicht. Ne Windows-Lizenz aller 3-5 Jahre kostet mal eben mind. 80,- € Realpreis. Dazu kommt die neue Hardware, welche hier oft unterschlagen wird.


----------



## SKPC (8. November 2015)

*AW: 1600 Spiele nativ für Linux verfügbar*



2fastHunter schrieb:


> Und am Close Source...
> 
> Nicht ins Gewicht stimmt nicht. Ne Windows-Lizenz aller 3-5 Jahre kostet mal eben mind. 80,- € Realpreis. Dazu kommt die neue Hardware, welche hier oft unterschlagen wird.



Naja die Lizenz von DX ist egal, da wine nach offenen Dokumentationen und über Reverse Engineering entwickelt wird. Daher ist es auch keine Copyrightverletzung.


----------



## flotus1 (8. November 2015)

*AW: 1600 Spiele nativ für Linux verfügbar*



2fastHunter schrieb:


> "Das richtige Werkzeg für die jeweilige Aufgabe."
> Nach der Aussage müsstest Du auf einer Konsole spielen ;P



Wirklich nicht. Ohne Maus und Tastatur konnte zumindest ich nicht anständig zocken.


----------



## KonterSchock (9. November 2015)

*AW: 1600 Spiele nativ für Linux verfügbar*

grade jetzt wo Microsoft den größten bullshit an man bringt, wird es zeit für Linux einiges richtig zu machen.


----------



## tandel (9. November 2015)

*AW: 1600 Spiele nativ für Linux verfügbar*



2fastHunter schrieb:


> Und am Close Source...
> 
> Nicht ins Gewicht stimmt nicht. Ne Windows-Lizenz aller 3-5 Jahre kostet mal eben mind. 80,- € Realpreis. Dazu kommt die neue Hardware, welche hier oft unterschlagen wird.



Wer kauft sich alle 3-5 Jahre eine Windowslizenz?
Ich bin 2002 auf Win XP gewechselt, waren ca. 70€ und dann 2010 auf Win7 für weitere 70€ und frühestens 2020 werde ich wieder Geld in die Hand nehmen, vielleicht auch erst später. Das sind ca. 10€ pro Jahr, für mich vernachlässigbar.

Und was tut Hardware zur Sache? Steamboxen /LinuxPCs müssen wie Win-PC ebenfalls aufgerüstet werden, wenn man aktuelle Spiele spielen will.
Wer keine Lust auf aufrüsten oder Performanceprobleme hat, der holt sich seine PS/XBox und hat dann auch eine Konsolengeneration Ruhe.


----------



## Lexx (9. November 2015)

*AW: 1600 Spiele nativ für Linux verfügbar*



SKPC schrieb:


> frage ich mich warum nVidia nicht ebenfalls entsprechende Dokumentationen bereitstellt (auch für die neuesten GPUs).


Weil es nicht notwendig ist, da die nVidia-Treiber tadellos funktionieren?


----------



## Imperat0r (9. November 2015)

*AW: 1600 Spiele nativ für Linux verfügbar*

Würde mich freuen, wenn man fast alle aktuellen Spiele auf Linux stabil zum Laufen bekommt. Somit hätte man in paar Jahren eine gute Alternative, wenn man gezwungen ist auf Win10 zu wechseln


----------



## SKPC (9. November 2015)

*AW: 1600 Spiele nativ für Linux verfügbar*



Lexx schrieb:


> Weil es nicht notwendig ist, da die nVidia-Treiber tadellos funktionieren?



Es würde kosten einsparen, es ging dabei um die Passage 





			
				flotus1 schrieb:
			
		

> *Dass die Portierung* eines Spieles auf Linux *oder die Entwicklung von Treibern somit betriebswirtschaftlich keinen Sinn macht ist klar*


----------



## iGameKudan (9. November 2015)

*AW: 1600 Spiele nativ für Linux verfügbar*



2fastHunter schrieb:


> Und am Close Source...
> 
> Nicht ins Gewicht stimmt nicht. Ne Windows-Lizenz aller 3-5 Jahre kostet mal eben mind. 80,- € Realpreis. Dazu kommt die neue Hardware, welche hier oft unterschlagen wird.


Wer zu geizig ist sich neben dem PC für 1000€ auch noch ein OS für sagen wir mal 75€ und damit auf 5 Jahre Nutzungszeit gerechnet 15€/Jahr zu kaufen... Sind genau die Genies, die sich dann ein 800€-Smartphone kaufen, aber zu geizig sind mal 2-3€ für ne App zu zahlen und sich dann noch über Werbung aufregen.


----------



## turbosnake (9. November 2015)

*AW: 1600 Spiele nativ für Linux verfügbar*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Wer zu geizig ist sich neben dem PC für 1000€ auch noch ein OS für sagen wir mal 75€ und damit auf 5 Jahre Nutzungszeit gerechnet 15€/Jahr zu kaufen...


Ich glaube die Minderheit gibt 1000€ aus.


----------



## iGameKudan (9. November 2015)

*AW: 1600 Spiele nativ für Linux verfügbar*

Selbst bei ner 400€-Kiste sind 15€ im Jahr nix.


----------



## Guru4GPU (9. November 2015)

*AW: 1600 Spiele nativ für Linux verfügbar*

Wenn das SteamOS kostenlos bleibt und wenn es fertig ist die selbe Leistung wie Windows hat könnte das vielleicht Win 7 von meinem Spielerechner ablösen, aber nur eben wenn ich keine einbußungen habe, sonst wird es wohl oder überl Win 10 
(Ich möchte nämlich auch meine Origin und Uplay Titel weiterspielen können)


----------



## KonterSchock (9. November 2015)

*AW: 1600 Spiele nativ für Linux verfügbar*

das ist ja das was keiner wirklich will, win10..

deswegen würde ich Linux auch sehr begrüßen.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (9. November 2015)

*AW: 1600 Spiele nativ für Linux verfügbar*

Das mit Linux wird einfach nie etwas. Das kann man drehen und wenden, wie man will. OpenGL konnte sich damals schon nicht durchsetzen, als DX von der Optik her noch bescheidener aussah. Vulkan tritt dann nächstes Jahr gegen Platzhirsch DX an, wobei die 12er bereits schon seit ende Juli da ist. Wenn also die ersten vollen DX 12 Spiele kommen, ist wahrscheinlich Vulkan noch immer nicht zu sehen. Geschweige in Spielen integriert. Und wer sagt uns, das Vulkan auf Linux genauso performen kann wie auf Windows? In den meisten Fällen schaft das ja nicht einmal OpenGL, auf Linux in der gleichen Performance zu laufen. Egal ob GTX260, HD6970, GTX760 oder R9 280. Auf allen 4 Karten war durchweg keine vergleichbare Leistung möglich. Und das trotz nativ portierter Spiele und aktuellen Treibern. Und Bildgleich sind die Spiele ebenfalls oft nicht. Und auch die Engine-Effekte kommen bei Linux nicht immer 100 % identisch rüber.

Es gibt wirklich nur wenige Ausnahmen, wo ich bisher mit Linux zufrieden war (z.B. Borderlands 1). Aber meistens haben mich dank der qualitativen Differenzen die Spiele auf Linux nicht überzeugt. Ich gehe mal bei den Steammashines davon aus, das da von Valve selbst angepasste Treiber und Bibliotheken stecken. Denn ich glaube nicht daran, das Valve so uneigennützig ist und die Anpassungen der großen weiten Welt zur Verfügung stellt.. Wie sollen die denn sonst ihre Steammashines verkaufen, wenn alle Linux-Systeme in den Spielen gleich performen? Kleine PCs kann schließlich fast jeder selbst zusammenschrauben.


----------



## tandel (9. November 2015)

*AW: 1600 Spiele nativ für Linux verfügbar*



Ap0ll0XT schrieb:


> .. Wie sollen die denn sonst ihre Steammashines verkaufen, wenn alle Linux-Systeme in den Spielen gleich performen? Kleine PCs kann schließlich fast jeder selbst zusammenschrauben.



Valve will doch keine Steammachines verkaufen, daran verdienen die Hardwarepartner. Valve will eine Konsolen- und Windowsunabhängige Spieleplattform, die kann auch unter einem "normalen" Linux laufen, durch die Steammachines soll das ganze jedoch gefördert werden.


----------



## RikuShadowclaw (9. November 2015)

*AW: 1600 Spiele nativ für Linux verfügbar*

Man muss sich die ursprünglichen Einsatzgebiete der einzelnen Betriebssysteme vor Augen halten, um zu verstehen, warum die Linux-basierten Distributionen sich so schwer in der Spiele-Industrie tun.

Windows ist eine Marke von Microsoft, die jahrelang auf den Einsatz für jederman kozipiert und entwickelt wurde, mit besonderem Augenmerk für den Heimanwender und den modernen Büroarbeitsplatz. Dadurch, dass man ein Windows oft 5-10 Jahre benutzt, sind "hohe" Lizenzkosten an dieser Stelle durchaus gerechtfertig, denn auch die Entwickler wollen für ihre Arbeit, das Designen von Schnittstellen wie .NET oder DX, was zu essen haben. Microsofts Kader greift hierbei auf jahrelange Erfahrung in verschiedensten Bereichen zurück, um z.B. aktuell "Windows as a service" realisieren zu können. (Dass ich das Konzept für schwachsinnig halte, kann außenvor bleiben, es ist nicht relevant.)

Linux dagegen ist ein freies unixoides System, das meiner Meinung nach vom Konzept her ganz anders funktionieren möchte, mit der Intention, dass man es überall zum Laufen kriegen soll, besonders gern setzt man Linux im Server-Bereich ein. Der große Siegeszug des Linux-Kernel ist letztlich der abtrünnige Abkömmling Android, der nicht ganz so frei ist, wie Google einem erzählt. Und trotzdem ist der Kernel sehr flexibel, ganz im Gegensatz zu dem Windows-Kernel, den man nicht mal eben auf die eigenen Bedürfnisse anpassen kann. Damit jedoch geht seitens Linux ein großes Maß an Bedienbarkeit verloren. Wer Linux nutzt, muss demnach seinen Computer kennen, wesentlich besser, als es Windows erfordert.

 - _Disclaimer: Ich möchte keinem Windows-Nutzer unterstellen, dass er sein System nicht gut genug kennt._ -

Damit ergibt sich meines Erachtens auch der Dreh- und Angelpunkt: Als einige Nutzer sich ernsthaft für die Entwicklung eines Desktop-Systems auf Linux-Basis interessierten, war Microsoft schon lange im Geschäft und hatte demanch auch Kooperationen mit Spieleentwickler, die lieber auf das System der Zukunft gesetzt haben, da es wesentlich einfacher aufzusetzen war als ein Linux mit X-Server und Treibern, die oft nur eine Minimal-Funktion bereitstellen.

Zu Steam OS kam es ja meines Wissens eigentlich nur, weil Valves Spitze enttäuscht von Windows 8 war. Nun versucht man mit aller Macht und Gewalt die Chipsatz-Entwickler zur Kooperation zu bewegen, um sich die Flexibilität des Linux-Kernels zu Nutze zu machen. Und der Clou? Es kostet nix, weil die Leute ja eh die Spiele über Steam erwerben. 

Mittelfristig gesehen wird Linux Windows leider nicht vertreiben, schon gar nicht, wenn Microsoft es überall installiert, wo es draufpasst. Und man darf nicht vergessen, dass Windows das einfacher einzurichtende System ist, es ist schon alles "da", während man bei Linux oft allen Funktionen hinterherrennen muss. Ich freue mich allerdings auf Valves Langzeitstudie Steam OS. Vielleicht wird es ja was.


----------



## 2fastHunter (9. November 2015)

*AW: 1600 Spiele nativ für Linux verfügbar*

Hier wird ja viel Halbwissen verbreitet.
1. Für Konsolen gibt es auch Maus und Tastatur.
2. Kaum einer gibt 1000,- e für einen Spielerechner aus. Das zeigt schon die Steamstatistik über die weltweit verbreitete Hardware.
3. Ist nicht der neue Rechnerkauf bei einem neuen Windows gemeint, sondern die Erneuerung der kompletten Peripherie, weil es keine Treiber mehr gibt. Schönen Gruß an alle Umsteiger von XP auf 7! Hinzu kommt die ständige Umgewöhnung, weil MS gefühlt alle paar Monate die Nutzerführung ändert.
Wer heute ernsthaft noch behauptet, dass Linux kein gutes Desktop-BS sei, kennt sich einfach nicht aus.


----------



## flotus1 (9. November 2015)

*AW: 1600 Spiele nativ für Linux verfügbar*

Ich habe ja nie behauptet dass es heute keine Tastaturen und Mäuse für Konsolen gibt. Aber im Ernst, wie groß ist deren Verbreitung. Und wie groß war sie erst in der Zeit auf die ich mich bezog.


----------



## turbosnake (9. November 2015)

*AW: 1600 Spiele nativ für Linux verfügbar*



RikuShadowclaw schrieb:


> Und trotzdem ist der Kernel sehr flexibel, ganz im Gegensatz zu dem Windows-Kernel, den man nicht mal eben auf die eigenen Bedürfnisse anpassen kann. Damit jedoch geht seitens Linux ein großes Maß an Bedienbarkeit verloren. Wer Linux nutzt, muss demnach seinen Computer kennen, wesentlich besser, als es Windows erfordert.


Welche Bedienbarkeit geht  verloren? 
So oder so ist der Paketmanager deutlicher praktischer, als die entsprechende Sucherei im Netz bei Windows und sicherer auch noch.





> Und man darf nicht vergessen, dass Windows das einfacher einzurichtende System ist, es ist schon alles "da", während man bei Linux oft allen Funktionen hinterherrennen muss.


Welchen Funktion muss man hinterherrennen? In den meisten Fällen hat die entsprechende Distribution alles nötige an Board was man gebraucht wird. (Texteditor, Browser)


----------



## iGameKudan (9. November 2015)

*AW: 1600 Spiele nativ für Linux verfügbar*



2fastHunter schrieb:


> 3. Ist nicht der neue Rechnerkauf bei einem neuen Windows gemeint, sondern die Erneuerung der kompletten Peripherie, weil es keine Treiber mehr gibt. Schönen Gruß an alle Umsteiger von XP auf 7! Hinzu kommt die ständige Umgewöhnung, weil MS gefühlt alle paar Monate die Nutzerführung ändert.
> Wer heute ernsthaft noch behauptet, dass Linux kein gutes Desktop-BS sei, kennt sich einfach nicht aus.



Wer freiwillig Linux benutzen würde kann sich für die paar Male mit inkompatibler Hardware ab Windows 7 auch eine VM installieren. Zumal man irgendwann auch alte Hardware mal ersetzen kann. 
Und wiegesagt, selbst bei ner 400€-Kiste machen die 15€ im Jahr fürn Windows den Kohl nicht fett. Zumal das die 400€-Käufer meist eh zu ihren Fertig-PCs dazu bekommen.  Und diese 08/15-Anwender wollen ihre paar Programme laufen haben und das war es - die haben keine Lust sich an die Schwierigkeiten von Linux zu gewöhnen. Hat man ja schon den Shitstorm von Windows 8 gesehen.


----------



## 2fastHunter (14. November 2015)

*AW: 1600 Spiele nativ für Linux verfügbar*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Wer freiwillig Linux benutzen würde kann sich für die paar Male mit inkompatibler Hardware ab Windows 7 auch eine VM installieren. Zumal man irgendwann auch alte Hardware mal ersetzen kann.
> Und wiegesagt, selbst bei ner 400€-Kiste machen die 15€ im Jahr fürn Windows den Kohl nicht fett. Zumal das die 400€-Käufer meist eh zu ihren Fertig-PCs dazu bekommen.  Und diese 08/15-Anwender wollen ihre paar Programme laufen haben und das war es - die haben keine Lust sich an die Schwierigkeiten von Linux zu gewöhnen. Hat man ja schon den Shitstorm von Windows 8 gesehen.



Das Hosting funktioniert nur, wenn der Host die Geräte auch in die VM durchlässt, was schwer wird, wenn er sie nicht (korrekt) erkennt. Zudem ist es nervig, jedesmal die VM zu starten, wenn man eine A4-Seite einscannen oder drucken möchte. Und wer möchte schon aller drei bis fünf Jahre seine voll funktionersfähigen Geräte (Drucker, Scanner, Webcam etc.) wegwerfen und für 500,- und mehr neu kaufen? Auf die rechnung der 15,-€ für das BS kommen dann nochmal 100,-€ pro Jahr für solche Geräte hinzu. Unter Umständen sogar noch interne Karten, wie RAID-Controller, Sound- oder Grafikkarten, weil die Hersteller lieber neue Hardware verkaufen, als die Treiber für das neue BS anzupassen. Hier zu denken, das sei alles nicht so wild, springt zu kurz. Und nicht jeder will immer das aktuellste Call of Battlefield zocken, wenn es erscheint. Daher sollte die Diskussion schon etwas differenzierter geführt werden.


----------

